

Metrocoin - treefunder
https://github.com/metrocoins/metrocoin

======
Zekio
(Dumb Question) How is this different from bitcoin?

And is it based on the same principles?

~~~
treefunder
The significant difference is that it is Metrocoin. The fundamentals and
guidelines are focused on Growth

